# New Fatal Frame Announced Exclusively for Wii U



## Gahars (Apr 22, 2014)

And just as things were looking their bleakest for the Wii U, Tecmo lens a hand.



> Tecmo Koei and Nintendo are working together on the next entry in the horror adventure series Fatal Frame for Wii U, the duo announced.
> 
> A title and release date for the project have not been announced.


Gematsu
[prebreak]Continue Reading[/prebreak]
The cavalry's arrived... late, sure, but, uh, better that than never?

The Wii U is in sore need of third party support, so this is a pleasant surprise, though the choice of franchise is a bit odd. The last original Fatal Frame came out 6 years ago and never made it out of Japan. An exclusive is an exclusive, but one has to wonder how much of a draw this really will be. Then again, this is supposed to coincide with a big media push (there's a film, a novel, and a comic in various stages of production), so maybe they're hoping that'll change.

In any case, the game's likely very far from release. Fatal Frame fans left in the dark will just have to let things develop.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> The last Fatal Frame came out 6 years ago and never made it out of Japan.​


 

Eh? They released a remake for the second game for the Wii in 2012, that was even localized by Nintendo of Europe as Project Zero 2 Wii Edition (that's the European name used by Tecmo Koei for the whole franchise). Besides that, NoA (whom you can thank for the lack of US releases for both Wii games) did in fact release a spin-off for the 3DS but I can understand why people would like to pretend that shitty 3D tech demo doesn't exist.
It's hardly a dormant franchise.
And since it's Nintendo-published and not named Zelda/Mother/Super Smash Bros, the fact that they made an announcement means it's not that far away.

Besides, a fan-translation exists for the fourth game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 22, 2014)

This IS good news. 

GHANMI beat me to the comment, but it would be a good choice even if the last game was from six years ago (I mean...it's not like kid icarus or punch-out was any newer when they got a new game).

The exclusivity is nice. Not because I dislike the other consoles but because it means the focus can actually be on using that other controller. And zombiu already proved that horror+double screen=win.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 22, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> *snip*


 

I meant last original game; the OP's been edited to make the more clear.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 22, 2014)

This might be good if they do it right.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2014)

The gamepad is perfect for Fatal Frame. I really enjoyed Fatal Frame IV (but only in small doses; damn was that a tense game), so I look forward to seeing what they can do with the gamepad.



Gahars said:


> Tecmo lens a hand.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 22, 2014)

Although the Wii U desperately needs exclusive third party content, this isn't exactly the right type. This will only appeal to a very niche audience within the Nintendo fan base, at least outside of Japan, provided the game makes it outside of Japan. Despite past decisions, we do have to recognize that, based on the Wii U's performance, this might not be deemed as being worth the cost to localize.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 22, 2014)

It's about god-damn motherfucking time a developer makes a camera-based game on the Wii U, the 3DS would also be perfect. Just imagine a modern Pokemon Snap!


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 22, 2014)

most likely wont ever see the light of day outside of jpn


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> most likely wont ever see the light of day outside of jpn


While Fatal Frame IV didn't make it out, they did remake Fatal Frame II afterwards and localized that, so it's certainly not out of the picture.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 22, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Although the Wii U desperately needs exclusive third party content, this isn't exactly the right type. This will only appeal to a very niche audience within the Nintendo fan base, at least outside of Japan, provided the game makes it outside of Japan. Despite past decisions, we do have to recognize that, based on the Wii U's performance, this might not be deemed as being worth the cost to localize.


 
Beggars can't be choosers.
This kind of reasoning is exactly what doomed the Turbografx-16 and the Sega Saturn, when RPGs were considered a niche genre. Also, to an extent, the PSP: it was obvious that western developers wouldn't support the thing any more, but refusing to localize software (even first-party software) post-2010 effectively killed the console in the West and DIDN'T solve the problem with the "right third-party support" (aka Western third-parties) magically popping out of thin air.
Not localizing this (or that Yakuza compilation, or Dragon Quest X) will only aggravate the situation of the anemic library.





grossaffe said:


> While Fatal Frame IV didn't make it out, they did remake Fatal Frame II afterwards and localized that, so it's certainly not out of the picture.


 
A Fatal Frame IV localization was indeed announced (for both US and Europe/Australia) and in the works, but NoA then asked Tecmo Koei to fix a lot of bugs as a condition or else they won't be publishing it. It was then cancelled. NoE wised better and handled the Wii remake by themselves (alongside Inazuma Eleven Strikers) since NoA was busy watching the Wii sink.But by then Iwata took over and NoA did localize the 3DS spinoff, so the state of affairs might have changed since.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tbh, not really interested. I'd rather have another PlatinumGames exclusive than Tecmo.

Well at least it's not another shitty Dynasty Warriors (drats! Zelda: Dynasty Warriors is in the making).


----------



## vassildador (Apr 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And just as things were looking their bleakest for the Wii U, *Tecmo lens a hand.*
> .


 
Am I the only one who noticed this godly pun?

Let's hope this makes it's way to EU/NA  the previous games were fun imo.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 22, 2014)

hated ffIV (the controls were clunky and horrid) so i will be skipping this one too. i can see what they will be going to do with this one they'll have you standing up spinning around the room using your gamepad as a camera...no thanks


----------



## orcid (Apr 22, 2014)

Great news. With a good gamepad support the game would fit perfect on the wii u. Hopefully it will be released outside of japan.
This is the third party support I want to see for the Wii U. Getting a PS4 and owning a PC and PS3 I don't care for multiplats on the wii u. Besides the Nintendo exclusives such games make me happy owning a Wii U. I don't need an exclusive game of a genre like FPS. There are enough games of this kind on the other platforms.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 22, 2014)

This would be like, the first Wii U game that uses the Gamepad as a main game mechanic correctly. Pls Nintendo don't shoot yourself in the knee again by not localizing it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 22, 2014)

orcid said:


> Great news. With a good gamepad support the game would fit perfect on the wii u. Hopefully it will be released outside of japan.
> This is the third party support I want to see for the Wii U. Getting a PS4 and owning a PC and PS3 *I don't care for multiplats on the wii u*. *Besides the Nintendo exclusives such games make me happy owning a Wii U*. I don't need an exclusive game of a genre like FPS. There are enough games of this kind on the other platforms.


 
I too just buy Nintendo consoles for Nintendo exclusive games not multiplatforms and that's what it does best. If I wanted to play multiplatforms I'd go for PS4.


----------



## emigre (Apr 22, 2014)

Wii U saved.


----------



## PhillipDS (Apr 22, 2014)

YES!!! This makes me even happier that I bought a Wii U! Even if it comes out Q4 2015 I don't care, I want to play this! I just hope it gets localized, not because of the language, but because of the freaking region block ¬¬!


----------



## osirisjem (Apr 22, 2014)

Nintendo allows third party games ?  
Who knew ?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 22, 2014)

Neat, I love me a good horror game. And since The Evil Within isn't making it's way over to Wii U, I guess this will have to do.


----------



## DunnoBro (Apr 22, 2014)

I've got mixed feelings. I think the Wii U is the absolute best console for this type of game but... man, all the potential scares and creeps


----------



## XDel (Apr 22, 2014)

Good to hear, glad it's not Resident Evil with it's comic booky story lines. Fatal Frame has always been good at delivering shocks. I really enjoyed 2 and 4!


----------



## air2004 (Apr 22, 2014)

How about they just push out X , then Wii U sales should pick up , this game needs to be published before any hacks come out .


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2014)

Good to see that the system isn't completely dead. If it goes overseas, I'll happily pick this up.


----------



## KyoufuNoDaiou (Apr 22, 2014)

NOA, please release this here, please.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2014)

I really hope this one actually makes to the US.
I am still bitter about what happened to the last one.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I really hope this one actually makes to the US.
> I am still bitter about what happened to the last one.


I recommend playing the fan translation.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 23, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> This would be like, the first Wii U game that uses the Gamepad as a main game mechanic correctly.


this


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> I recommend playing the fan translation.


 
Not worth it at this point, my Wii has been untouched for far too long and not worth setting everything up again just for one game


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 23, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> Not worth it at this point, my Wii has been untouched for far too long and not worth setting everything up again just for one game


Man, people really _are_ lazy these days.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 23, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> This would be like, the first Wii U game that uses the Gamepad as a main game mechanic correctly.


Erm...have you played zombiu? While the gamepad's prime utility was a map and inventory, it served as a sniping aid and scanning device as well. And did that pretty decently. It may have not been "just" the main reason, it sure used it in a lot of ways. 


The sad thing is that this is the only exception. Nintendoland was more of a tech demo than a game and other games make only minimal use of it. From what I've heard of pikmin 3, it doesn't even add much value there either.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 23, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> The sad thing is that this is the only exception. Nintendoland was more of a tech demo than a game and other games make only minimal use of it. From what I've heard of pikmin 3, it doesn't even add much value there either.


 
Ya know what, if Nintendo was greedy they could've sold each separately on the eShop for £3.50/$5.80, so it was 12 mini games in total... £42/$70.

I sure am glad they didn't think of this but for those that'd just want to play one of the twelve, it wouldn't be a bad purchase per say.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 23, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...have you played zombiu?


 
No because the hype around this game was so non existent that no one of my friends who picked up a Wii U bought the game.
I might play it once I have my own wii U but I doubt this will ever happen since I'm buying Nintendo Consoles mainly for Local multiplayer and some exclusive singleplayer titles that I am really hyped about.


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 24, 2014)

ive never played fatal frame before >.< i should give it a try.. do they have it on wii? i need someone beside me when i play this hehehhehe


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 24, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...have you played zombiu?


 
I hate that _ZombiU_ is seen as if it were a great game, it did have a great concept but graphically it looked worse than a 360 launch game, boring as hell, mediocre voice acting and not worth buying it at all.

I'd rather play Telltale's _Walking Dead_, granted it's not _really_ a game but sure is a lot more fun than _ZombiU_.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I hate that _ZombiU_ is seen as if it were a great game, it did have a great concept but graphically it looked worse than a 360 launch game, boring as hell, mediocre voice acting and not worth buying it at all.


You're entitled to your opinion. I don't share it, though. The ideas were worked out perfectly and the thing with horror games is that even where there wasn't anyone around felt tense because you don't know that in advance. Graphically or voice acting wise...I can't say I ever noticed it.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 24, 2014)

_Mary_ said:


> ive never played fatal frame before >.< i should give it a try.. do they have it on wii? i need someone beside me when i play this hehehhehe


Yes, a remake of Fatal Frame II came out in all territories, and Fatal Frame IV came out in Japan and a fan-translation has been made.


----------



## notrustinsasuke (Apr 25, 2014)

thankfully 4 was not the last one


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 25, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Yes, a remake of Fatal Frame II came out in all territories, and Fatal Frame IV came out in Japan and a fan-translation has been made.


 
where can i play the first one? what console?


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 25, 2014)

_Mary_ said:


> where can i play the first one? what console?


PS2/Xbox


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 25, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> PS2/Xbox


 
thanks !!!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Man, people really _are_ lazy these days.


 
Consider the following, I have it packed away nice and safe since I no longer use it. The harddrive I stored my games on is now being used in my laptop, I can't afford randomly buying some DVD's, the SD cards are all being used for something more important. Basically set it up for just one game would be a complete waste of my time and space in my apartment. I'm not being lazy, I'm being practical.


----------

